#  Chat Ecke >   Na dann rechnet mal >

## Brava

Na dann rechnet mal
Hol dir einen Taschenrechner ... rechne deine Schuhgröße mal 5 ... das  
Ergebnis + 50 ... das nächste Ergebnis x 20 ... dann nochmal + 1011
Dieses Ergebnis zieh bitte von deinem Geburtsjahr ab ! Nun hast
du eine 4 stellige Zahl ... Die ersten beiden Zahlen ergeben deine Schuhgröße.
... die nächsten beiden dein Alter!
Na, stimmt's ?? Bei mir hat's geklappt :zd_bye_3_cut:

----------


## AnD73

Wie auch immer, es funktioniert. Zumindest noch bis morgen. Danach stimmt es dann nicht mehr. Hab nämlich Geburtstag und dann bin ich ein Jahr älter und das Ergebnis bleibt noch dasselbe.   :loser_3_cut:

----------


## Nachtigall

Hallo Brava!
Bravo! Es hat funktioniert. Wenn ich, wie es die Aufgabe will, das Ergebnis vom Geburtsjahr abziehe, kommen die zwei Zahlen mit dem Minuszeichen davor. Wenn ich es andersrum rechne, kommt das gleiche Ergebnis im Plusbereich.  :Zwinker:

----------


## Patientenschubser

Stimmt nicht!
Die letzten beiden Zahlen sind falsch...

----------


## Brava

tja  dann haste was falsch gemacht :yes_3_cut:

----------


## IchBinsNur

Ui, stimmt  :Grin:

----------


## Patientenschubser

@ Brava 
nein sicher nicht ich habe es dreimal kontrolliert...

----------


## Myriam

:c_laugh:  :zd_bye_3_cut: Na, ich bin froh, wenn ich nicht rechnen muß. Und meine Schuhgröße und mein Alter kenne ich zur Genüge!!
Machts gut und herzliche Grüße
Myriam

----------


## Brava

> @ Brava 
> nein sicher nicht ich habe es dreimal kontrolliert...

 also bei den meisten stimmts :Huh?:

----------


## Patientenschubser

Vorallem ist es wirklich eine seltsame Rechenaufgabe, wenn ich zwei bekannte Größen ein geben muss nur um nachher
diese beiden Größen im Ergebnis zu haben  :Smiley:

----------


## Brava

tja sachen gibts

----------


## zwilli

Das ist ja ein dolles Ding,stimmt ganz genau!!!!! :x_hello_3_cut:

----------


## musikant

es hat funktioniert, das Ergebnis stimmt

----------


## musikant

Ich bin es nochmal, ich habe einen kleinen Fehler entdeckt, es müsste heißen "von" diesem Ergebnis ziehe bitte dein Geburtsdatum ab!
  nichts für ungut, 
lg Günter :zd_bye_3_cut:

----------


## Nachtigall

Hallo Musikant,
den Fehler hatte ich auch bemerkt, aber als ich dann nochmal nachrechnete, merkte ich erstaunt, dass beide Arten funktionierten - das Ergebnis vom Geburtsdatum abziehen UND das Geburtsdatum vom Ergebnis abziehen.

----------


## SchokoLoco

Anscheinend funktioniert es nicht, wenn man eine Schuhgröße wie ich hat (38,5), denn meine Schuhgröße laut Rechnung wäre 40! Das Alter stimmt andererseits...seltsam  :Cheesy:

----------


## Jamey

Uii.. das funkt ja.  :Smiley:  lustig.

----------


## Jamey

da kenn ich aber auch was tolles.  :Smiley:  
aufgepasst: 
Denkt euch eine Zahl aus -> rechnet diese mal 2, dann das ergenis +10, dieses Ergebnis durch 2 teilen und am Ende ziehe die Zahl ab die du dir am Anfang ausgedacht hast.  
naaaaaaaaaaa.. Und das Ergebnis ist 5! .. Stimmts??  :Smiley:

----------

